# Lima Area Fishing Report 2017



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Time to get the annual thread going. Good luck this year.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

If Findlay is Lima area (kinda) not much going on . I've been casting small Road-Runners from shore with out a bump at all. Water temp is way too cold, but you don't know til you try.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hopefully this is a sign of good things to come. Slow crappie bite today, 6-8ft deep.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks good! Minnows for bait? Water too deep here at the reservoir to get fish active. The city has it nearly filled to the top.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

ress said:


> Looks good! Minnows for bait? Water too deep here at the reservoir to get fish active. The city has it nearly filled to the top.


No I very rarely use live bait for crappie. I was using 1/64 oz jig under foam bobber.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 2, 2015)

When do the crappie normally start biting at breslers?


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

2nd-3rd week of May. If they don't pump more water in it will be like just last year, need ten more feet of water for crappie fishing to be the best.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay thank you


----------



## GOOSE48 (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone getting crappies around here lately


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Caught a few last week, a lot of small ones a couple almost keepers and one big one. 6 ft deep. Light bite, had to work for them.


----------



## brug65 (Nov 12, 2012)

Any luck at Ferguson reservoir


----------



## GOOSE48 (Apr 6, 2007)

Must still be pretty slow in the area not seeing anyone fishing lately


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Floating docks are in at Findlay 1 and #2. Won't be long now. I have been throwing Roadrunners with no luck.


----------



## Freedomfisher (Apr 9, 2017)

Few small bass in augalize at resevoirs and crappie and hand size panfish in wapak.no great numbers yet


----------



## GOOSE48 (Apr 6, 2007)

I saw a guy with 4 smallmouth bass is a bucket at breslors yesterday they were all about 2 to 3 lbs he was using bass minnows but no crappies yet.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

GOOSE48 said:


> I saw a guy with 4 smallmouth bass is a bucket at breslors yesterday they were all about 2 to 3 lbs he was using bass minnows but no crappies yet.


What was the water level? We've still got a few weeks before the Bresler crappie bite, the last 3 years it has been the 2nd week of May.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Both west end ones are full.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Possibly heading up to findlay to catfish the reservoirs. Ive never been there before so any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated! I plan on using cut bluegill as bait


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone catching crappie at the Lima reservoirs yet?


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Fished for 3 hours today at the larger findlay reservoir from shore for catfish. Had one fish on but lost him quickly. 1 other bite 10 mins later. Skunked for the night. Used bluegill heads on a slip sinker rig. Fished the east bank of the reservoir


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Rembis50 said:


> Fished for 3 hours today at the larger findlay reservoir from shore for catfish. Had one fish on but lost him quickly. 1 other bite 10 mins later. Skunked for the night. Used bluegill heads on a slip sinker rig. Fished the east bank of the reservoir


Try NE corner. North bank, working your way West, down to the first curve in the bank. Has been a good spot in the spring over the years.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Didn't realize how large the reservoir was. Definitely gonna have to drift for cats in my boat next time


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Did we miss the crappie bite this year? My notes show buckets full for the last 3 years during this week of May. I've only caught 10 so far.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats more than me!


----------



## GOOSE48 (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes you did also the gils


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

GOOSE48 said:


> Yes you did also the gils


When was it then?


----------



## GOOSE48 (Apr 6, 2007)

the gils were about 3 weeks ago for numbers you can still get 5 or 6 at a time and the crappie about 5 weeks ago


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

WHATS UP WITH THE FISHING AT THE LIMA RESERVOIRS???????


----------



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

Besides it being horrible?


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

Horrible? I have fished them for 40 years. Never seen them like this. Never. Wth?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't fish the Lima area....... but everything over my way (East of you) is delayed by 2 to 3 weeks by my records. Crappie are just now spawning in one of my deeper upground reservoirs. I mean full on black tuxedo crappie one after another up in 2 foot or less of water. They are so packed in, they were hitting my bobber. I wanted bluegill and only got 1. Turned it loose and ended up catching a nice walleye shortly after. I kept the walleye.


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow....this site is pretty dead.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

fishmounter said:


> Wow....this site is pretty dead.


Just this region, it's like there isn't any water not named or connected Erie.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The fishing areas are small, few and far between....................


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Flat lands of Ohio. Here in Findlay the nearest "good" water to fish is an hour + to the North and to the South. I tried #1 reservoir yesterday for a couple hours from shore. Perch should start biting soon. Got plenty of bites, but just 2 White Bass. Talked to a couple early morning trollers and they said they had a few. They called me "Sir"! I hate that>>>>>>>>>>>>>>lol


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Nobody fish in Lima anymore ?


----------



## ps2man340 (Jul 19, 2017)

Of the three years I've been in Lima, I've not been able to catch anything in any of the reservoirs. However, I much prefer to catch smallies or large mouth, and I've checked the OhioDNR to check which ones might have them stocked and so far nothing. I have also tried some of the streams and rivers and no luck. If anyone has some tips I'd really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------

